
Show HN: Visualization of all bus routes stacking up in the air, in 3D - cheeaun
https://busrouter.sg/visualization/
======
cheeaun
OP here. I've posted a bunch of photos/videos on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/cheeaun/status/1010542298810085376](https://twitter.com/cheeaun/status/1010542298810085376)

Basically my goal is to render _all_ bus routes on a map. But unlike train
routes, they overlap wayyy too much. Instead of limiting the space to X & Y, I
thought why not go Z index (up).

Data from Land Transport Authority of Singapore. Map is powered by Mapbox GL
JS.

